# stage one - when/how will we find out whether we get accepted to stage two?



## mamu (Mar 16, 2013)

We are currently in stage one and feel a bit like nothing is happening, really, as we don't get any updates from our agency. We had our medical done in the first week after we got accepted onto stage one. Our 1st prep course day was in January, the other 3 days will be in stage 2. Our referees have send in their forms weeks ago, but none of them have been contacted for a meeting or phone call. What now? Are we just waiting (and reading and finishing our workbook) until the agency is getting in touch? Or do we call them when our workbook is finished? I don't want to bother them, but am getting impatient, as I want to whether everything is on track etc.


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

We had an end of stage one interview and then got a letter a few days later with confirmation of stage 2 days and the assignment of our social worker!


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi mamu, have you had DBS checks done/back yet?  I know some agencies (like mine) won't proceed until they are back.  This delayed us by a month.  

Either way I don't think it's unreasonable to make contact.  They likely know the dates for the other training days so you could ask for them at the same time.  Stage 1 should take 2 months so you are probably about half-3/4 of the way through so again I don't think it's unreasonable to make contact and ask if you are on track and ask for 'clarification' on when your references will be contacted as they haven't heard anything.

As for how we found out we were on stage 2, at the start of stage 1 we were given our SW and she booked in a date to meet with us just after the 2 month point where stage 1 should be complete. This did get changed due to DBS checks being late but on this date she met with us and told us we were accepted onto stage 2 and gave us paperwork to sign if we were happy to proceed also.

Good luck x


----------



## mamu (Mar 16, 2013)

Thank you for your replies! The reason why I am a bit worried about timescales is our medical. My husband had surgery on his heart 4 years ago. His consultant assured us 2 years ago already, that this shouldn't cause any problems should we decide to adopt. But like most consultants, he is not the fastest when it comes to writing letters, so if the LA's medical adviser chooses to need one, this could take ages. I don't even know, whether they need these back before stage 2? Or whether they will contact the referees in stage 1 or 2? 

But I have a good reason to call our LA today, as we got our DBS certificates back


----------



## Lizard39 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi mamu - great news you had your DBS checks back today. If I were you, i'd contact your husbands consultant now and ask him to write a letter - better that you are proactive now than this come up in afew months time and you get delayed.


----------



## mamu (Mar 16, 2013)

Ah, that's a good idea! I will take the certificates to our LA tomorrow, so maybe I can find out a few things and then write the letter. Thank you!


----------



## babas (Oct 23, 2013)

Just a word of warning. I had to letters from cardiologists when I started the process in September. Medical advisor is still requesting one and nearly 6 months later I still have no idea whether we're though the medical.


----------



## mamu (Mar 16, 2013)

Oh no   how frustrating   Fingers you'll get it soon! I talked to a SW today. She answered all of my questions, except for the medical. I need to learn to be more patient, I think.


----------



## mamu (Mar 16, 2013)

We still haven't heard back. Is this normal? Or is it a bad sign? I'm not feeling very hopeful at the moment...


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

I would contact them. It could be normal for your agency but as two months have now passed & you have had no contact I don't think it's unreasonable to ask for an update. You could ask if you have been allocated a SW yet to tie in & any other q's you probably have. A phone call won't hurt & if it will put your mind at rest then deffinitely do it!  

On medicals, I had a letter from my consultant stating my condition will not impact on my ability to parent. This was accepted & I had no other dramas with it so of this is still an issue & you can get the specialist to write a letter then I would advise it. At the very least it can't hurt.

Take care, hope you make the call/hear something soon x


----------



## babas (Oct 23, 2013)

Start chasing! My medical had been misplaced so if I hadn't chased I'd still be waiting! Definitely make contact it will do no harm.


----------



## mamu (Mar 16, 2013)

Thank you for your replies! I already started chasing them, actually. I called three times and sent an email to which I never received a reply. On the phone we always get the same reply: The forms are still with the medical adviser, we will call you next week. But they never do, so I keep calling them. I don't like it and I don't want to hassle them, but I don't like not getting any updates either. I'd really like to know whether it's the LA still adjusting to the new timescales or whether there are any problems with our medicals or anything else.


----------

